# Meeker/Buford, Colorado area Outfitters



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Has anyone ever used an outfitter in this area? We are planning an elk hunt in this area in 2014 or 15. We are more interested in a drop camp than an outfitter. 

Any input is appreciated.

Matt-


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Do you know the area at all? I used to hunt the Marvine Lakes or up on top of the Flat Tops out of Trappers Lake. I still have my quad maps.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

I just hunted out of meeker this year. I hunted with Wycon safaris. The just recently bought a ranch there. Elk hunting was tough due to weather. I did get a respectable mule deer. Seen nearly 50 deer a day. I was very happy with them. The Shelton ranch is very good also. Meeker hotel staff was great.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

My aunt's best friend's parents own a cattle ranch in Meeker. It backs up to a large chunk of state or federal land, not sure which. I've heard there are plenty of animals, both deer and elk in that area, but typically not the big boys which are in other areas of the state. Whether that's true or not, I don't know. I haven't had the chance to make it out there yet to find out for myself.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

trust me on this one :sad:


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Used to hunt private land out there with a local guy who ran the outfitting duties named Johnny. The land owner died and the land was sold off. 
If you go, stop by the Meeker Hotel to see the lobby and then check out the museum. 
Very hunter friendly town. We used to fill water barrels free from the hardware store and shower's used to cost $3.00 at the local motel, but I've since forgotten the name. I'm sure the cost of a shower has gone up though.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

imjon said:


> Used to hunt private land out there with a local guy who ran the outfitting duties named Johnny. The land owner died and the land was sold off.
> If you go, stop by the Meeker Hotel to see the lobby and then check out the museum.
> Very hunter friendly town. We used to fill water barrels free from the hardware store and shower's used to cost $3.00 at the local motel, but I've since forgotten the name. I'm sure the cost of a shower has gone up though.


*yes!* the cafe and service is top notch. Better than any service I have had at 5 star hotels. I could live in meeker easily. 
As for huge bulls they are there the place I hunted had a 300 inch bull taken this year. There is alot of animals in the area. If you want huge elk try to draw some of the areas in Montana. Chances are slim to draw the prime areas. I know a resident that it took 18something years to draw a tag. Yet he did get a bull that grossed over 400". Plan on spending big money to hunt that area. Colorado is reasonable and if you do your homework and the weather cooperates the odds for a bull are good. The weather hurt us.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

We went on a DIY in that area. We saw a TON of sign and had a few sightings. The weather was really hot and dry. We learned a ton and it didn't break the bank. We will probably go again soon.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

We used Sable Mountain Outfitters out of Meeker. You actually meet at the Marvine Lake trail head where they have a coral. We went in on horse back and did the drop camp thing. For the price we could not complain. There were a few things that I would like to have seen different but live and learn. We had everything they promised, but a ton of snow made things a bit misserable at times. If you do the drop camp thing send me a p.m. I have some things you might not have thought of. Also if you go drop camp get references and contact them, you will learn alot and pick up alot of usful information. Also if you do what we did and stay in Meerker the night before make a reservation well in advance. The Meeker hotel was great but they really did not want to rent us a room for only one night.


----------

